# Float Tube Club!



## unregistered55

Thanks for showing up jnpcook! It was getting a little boring! I thought it was gonna be all gills we caught, but your expert Flycasting produced a nice bass! Congrats and here is the pic below:


----------



## Guest

I admit it! I whimped out on 'ya. I just plain 'ol got fed up with this weather and earned a few Brownie points around the house instead. This did open up free some time for the weekend, hint, hint!
I can't figure it out, it feels like October but the leaves aren't changing!


----------



## unregistered55

Thats ok peddler jack, we had a good time. I can only go on sunday evening after 6pm when I take my daughters back home. Also, I think my U-boat float tube has a life time warrenty against leaks (air) anyone know how to get this taken care of?


----------



## Erik

Nice bass northern! What did you catch him on?


----------



## Guest

Check the valve first. Could be loose or the gasket inside might be worn (especially if you take the valve stem out to deflate the tube)
I read that the tire repair aerosol they sell in auto parts stores works well. Inflate it with the aerosol and slosh the stuff around. Better yet, follow the directions as I have never used it (yet!)
Another trick I've learned is to take an old truck inner tube and cut it up to fit around the front of your tube between the tube fabric and the good inner tube to help protect against hook spikes.
Hope this help, Don


----------



## jnpcook

Hey Don:

Thanks for taking that photo. It turned out great. One question, where did all that sun come from? You would think that was the middle of the day, not around 9:15pm just before dark. Wish it had been as warm as it looks in the picture. It was nice meeting you. Look forward to fishing again and meeting more of you guys. Now I just hope it warms up. I about froze to death out there tonight.

John


----------



## jnpcook

Erik, 

Northern Outdoorsman was nice enough to snap the picture of the fish I caught. I caught it on a yellow sneaky pete popper. I got lucky as I was about ready to head in and was fishing real close to shore (without expecting any strikes) and this guy hit the popper about 2 or 3 feet off the shoreline. We both caught several gills tonight. Most of mine were small enough to use for bait.

John


----------



## Guest

Hey guys,

By the way, nice bass jpcook! Anyway, check the outtings forum I have posted a message about float tubing at stoney creek! Let's get another outting going!!!! Well, Northern_Outdoorsman, plan sumpin if u want!


----------



## unregistered55

Ok guys, I will plan another outing, but I need some suggestions on where to go!!! E-MAIL me with your suggestions!
And I think jnpcook cleared it up, but that is him and his bass, not mine, I only caught bluegills!
Don


----------



## unregistered55

oh ya, peddlerjack, my float-tube is almost the exact same as the one jnpcook has in the picture above. It has valves like a kids swimming toy, not like a tire. So your ideas won't work. But thanks. The info I am looking for is how to get the tube fixed or replaced by the manufacturer because it has a lifetime warranty, I believe!


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey Don What is it looking like for Monday... ? I'm getting back from Illinois on Sun. afternoon maybe the wife will let me go as long as peddler is there!(She knows what kind of roll model he is to us youngsters);-} If we are going local (50 miles)I should be in.


----------



## kingsalmon32

When r u guys goin on wensday??? I would like to know so I can see if i can go. Im probably goin 2 the 3rd lake in stoney for pike and bass. If you u guys go anywhere else tell me and i'll meet you guys wherever. O yea where were you guys on sunday. I was at the second lake from 4-7?????


----------



## phoggcutter

Sorry Kingsalmon I was out of town and couldn't make it. You might want to e-mail Don for Weds. he had said the the north lake at Stoney.I'm gonna try, but I have some serious deadlines.So if it's raining pretty good I probably won't make it, drizzle and lite rain I can do!Hope to see a few guys out there.
Ron


----------



## jnpcook

Well Ron (phoggcutter) and myself made it out tonight and did fairly well. We each managed to land several gills and I landed a nice 16" largemouth. Only a few minutes later Ron pulled in a nice 17" largemouth. He landed 3 or 4 smaller bass after that. And he said he was "new" to this fly fishing stuff  Go figure. I guess some guys have all the luck  Especially when you catch a steelhead your first time fly fishing. I guess you would be hooked after that. Congratulations Ron. Anyway it was a pleasure to meet you Ron. Hope more of you can make it next time. 

Too bad Don, our cameraman, couldn't make it tonight to capture the proof on film.

John


----------



## phoggcutter

John "you are the man" you had the right instinct to cross the big water to where the fish were!It was good to meet ya.It is kinda nice being out there when someone lands a nice one,the grins are worth it.Then that Turkey went to roost was really cool! I just wish I could have been there last week when that Carp buzzed Don!A few more guy's would have been cool but I know there are other committments.Next time I will have one of those disposable cameras. See ya out there again John.
Ron


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey is anyone in for Sunday Morning at the North Lake at S.C. metro in I will stop for some donuts on the way out.Let me know! 
Da Fog


----------



## jnpcook

Ron:

What time are you planning on being there from? I can't commit to anything since I have to visit my wife's father with her tomorrow for breakfast but the time hasn't been decided. We would probably only be at their house (Romeo) for a couple hours at most. I may be able to make it (would like to if I can) but I can't promise anything. Check with Dansteelieman as he indicated he was interested in float tubing sunday

Later,

John


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey John sorry it took so long to get backto ya.I want to get out there as soon as possible,(crack o' dawn). I think peddler is gonna be there too!I think he kicked his wife and kids out of the house for fathersday.I will be there none the less.I have to find one of those poppers you had....when that bass hit that I thought to myself.....huhhh I wonder if I can gets me one of them there bugs.:-} Man i was smileing all the way home,it was too cool.Let me know if you are going I will stop and get some donuts and coffee.Anyone else goin' let me know...cream and sugar? If I don't see antone out there have a good Fathersday!
North Lake S.C.M.Park Ron(fog)


----------



## Guest

Count me in. 2 creams, 3 sugars! 2 breakfast burrito's, a hash brown and small orange juice would be nice too. tsk, tsk, tsk...
Where should we hook-up? Is there good parking around the lake?

jc


----------



## phoggcutter

I guess the park opens at 6:00,I will have donuts and a coffee for the peddler and myself?I will be in the black ford pick-up,bring some of those good deerhair bugs you tie!Dan steelie Man is gonna tie some corn flies for carp. See ya on the N. Lake at Stoney tomorrow.
FOG


----------



## jnpcook

Shoeman

I have been doing fairly well there every time I have gone out. Catch a couple bass mostly near 15-17" and gills. I agree the lake is getting more and more weeds. It sure isn't the most enjoyable thing having to paddle my float tube through the ever thickening weed beds but the lake hasn't been "dead" for me.

John


----------



## unregistered55

John, you have to showme how to catch them bass, it sure was tough Sunday Morning!


----------



## Shoeman

I'd like to see it myself. Maybe they were off the bite.

I didn't mean to rain on the parade, but catching bass and panfish isn't rocket science. I think, there is a lack of fish.

Show me.


----------



## unregistered55

Hats off to Gander Mountian for exceptional customer service! They no longer make Gander Mountain brand Fly Rods, but they gave me a St. Croix in exchange for my broken one !
I am the proud owner of a new St. Croix Pro Graphite, model PF906 9 foot 6wt Fly Rod! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## phoggcutter

O.K. Don how did you break your other rod?Hope it's a good one ...like that Carp you could put a saddle on!
Fog


----------



## unregistered55

Not a very good one. I was on my bassboat casting and it just broke! I wish it was from hooking that carp I tried to saddle, but just a plain old boring..."It broke!"


----------



## Guest

Well I don't know about u guys but I am liking the weed growth! I am concentrating on flipping baits and flycasting long snake flies in the cover, trying to get some bass! Kingsalmon32 and I have been fishing there latley, many fish! Hey, if you can't fish the weeds, you are missing a great opportunity! Oh yeah, look on the shallow flats there, pike and bass roaming like CRAZY! Shoeman, if you ever fish Stony creek again soon, let me know who you did!!! See ya out there!


----------



## unregistered55

Well JpnCook took me to his "Secret Lake" Today. I couldn't keep the Bass away! Neither could John. Here is a pic of my self and three bass I caught. I caught one and was waiting for John to come and tke my pic, then I caught another, then one just jumped on my lap! Thanks John i had a blast!>>>>Don


----------



## unregistered55

Here is a Pic of Jnpcook on his float tube today. This pic is so cool!


----------



## jnpcook

Don:

It was my pleasure. I know the fish weren't that large but there sure were plenty and you sure can't beat the scenery. Very peaceful evening except for having to reel in one fish after another 

John


----------



## Shoeman

I see you got the stripe off the new rod.
Nice scenery, except for some guy in a float-tube. Kinda like a turd in a punch bowl. Just kidding, John.


----------



## jnpcook

Good one Shoe. Hey at least it wasn't a close up. I don't want to break the camera

John


----------



## unregistered55

I have to work 9pm to 9:30am for the next 2 weeks staight and with my college class on Tuesday, and having my daughters Monday and Wed, I am gonna have serious Fishing Fever come Friday July 20th!


----------



## phoggcutter

Haven't heard much from anyone peddlerjac,rich and myself hit a little lake Sat. We had a good time lots of bass and gills!The wind was another thing to deal with,my 5wt was getting a workout.I sent out a post I don't know where it's at.I didn't get a response,and someone usually has a comment or two.I hope this club will get together soon.I couldn't make the hex hatch,but the peddler hit it!(Lucky Dog). 
Fog


----------



## R.Jones

Phoggy,
We did do a number on those Bass's yesterday didn't we? Tied a doz. of those flies last
night. Need more hooks. Hope we can go again soon.


----------



## Guest

When you guys heading out next???


----------



## jnpcook

I have been away since Friday noon and just returned today (Monday) around 6pm. My wife and I went to her brother's wedding. I have to work tomorrow but will be off work the rest of the week (forced shutdown) so I should be able to make it out several times this week. 

John


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey John I can get out on the 4th in the morning for a few where ya wanna go!
 fog


----------



## phoggcutter

R. Jones I will gladly pay for whatever materials you need for those bugs! Them bass knocked the snot out of them.
fog


----------



## Guest

>>R. Jones I will gladly pay for whatever materials you need for those bugs! Them bass knocked the snot out of them. <<

C'mon Phoggster! Waddya think Jonesy made those bugs were made of? They were yellow and I think RJ had a sinus infection


----------



## jnpcook

Did you make it out today Ron? If so how did it go? I am planning to go out tomorrow night after work.

John


----------



## phoggcutter

Yeah we made it out today,peddler,rich and myself.We started out in pontiac then went north a bit.We did better on the second lake.It was a good day fishing until the jet skis came out.Like the peddler says "the cartoons must be over" We hit a few bass and a ton of gills,nothing really to write home about.I'm gonna try to get out one nite after work to stoney,next weekend is pretty booked with softball tourney's ,graduation party's,company picnics you name it!So I won't make it at all . Let me know how you do at stoney.Have a good time out there tomorrow. Any body seen Don? If you see him say Hey!
 fog


----------



## jnpcook

Don has been busy at work but will be available again after the 20th. I think he must be going through withdrawal by now 

John


----------



## Guest

I might not make it to Stony tommorow night!(Monday) I might end up going to Bass Pro Shops, I need to get some ger for my trip to the au sable. If I have time, I will try to be there. I am not sure though, I may try paint creek?!?! Hye it would be fun to hook some pike though??? I'll have to see! Well If I am not there, have fun guys!!!


----------



## kingsalmon32

I'll try to make it up there. Im getting reading for fishing for some pike and bass on some lakes near gladwin so wish me some luck!!!!


----------



## jnpcook

Well it was a hot one but I made it out to the north lake at Stoney Creek tonight. Not much happening on the surface so I switched from my flyrod rigged with a popper to my spinning rod rigged with a texas rigged rubber worm. I landed a nice bass around 17 or 18 inches and it went airborne several times before I finally landed it. Had a nice time out. No one from the site was there but did chat with another guy who was out there in a new pontoon style float tube he had just bought. I asked if he was familiar with the michigan sportsman site and he said he usually checks greatmich.com. I told him to go to michigan sportsman site instead. I also told him about the float tube club. If you visit this site, welcome and it was nice meeting you.

John


----------



## Guest

John,

Lets get another outting going??? Look at the thread entitled "Stony Creek Outting" and post if you have suggestions! Stony creek can be hot right now if you can find the fish! I may go up to the lake just to check it out, see if I can see any topwater action, or fish along the weed edges!!! I think an outting would be great, how about you guys???


----------



## jnpcook

I am sure I will have some days free next week. Doesn't matter to me. Tuesdays are out for me though. Most other days I can make.

John


----------



## jnpcook

Forgot I am going away next week and need to pack. Also have meetings Monday and Tuesday night so next week is out for me. Sorry. Maybe the week after.

John


----------



## Guest

I'll keep my calendar open, but I might be going to traverse city?? I will get some dates and we can plan from here??? John, talk to me when you have time!!!


----------



## unregistered55

Hey everyone! I am alive! Been working 12 hours, and also stacking hay in the barn for the farmer where I hunt. I will be more available next week I hope! Tight Lines to all!>>>Don


----------



## stelmon

hey Don, WElcome back. You wanna do some fishing sometime. Let me know


----------



## jnpcook

Don:

Good to see you are still alive. I thought that maybe you had taken an eternal nap 

Unfortunately when you get back in the float tube I will be busy for a week. I am busy all next week. We will definately get back out somewhere though. 

John


----------



## unregistered55

Hey guys, I am off the 12 hours now, I go into work at 11pm tonight, and from now on. I do not have my daughters this weekend, so I am free to fish! Stacking hay again tonight at 5pm though. Stelmon let me know when and where, I will try to make it! I wanna fish NOW!!!!!>>>>Don


----------



## Guest

I also wondered where you went, guess you were pretty busy! Anyways, John and I are trying to get an outting together for sometime 2 weeks from now! I will let you know if we plan something and please fill me on dates availible if you want to come!! I will try to send an email to the club or maybe we can get John to as soon as we get the final date. I am a little busy this weekend(Au Sable), and maybe the next weekend(salmon fishing....yes, a freind of mine has seen a few, and there will be more in the rivers by the next two weeks! Anyways, give me a shout if you want to come! I have a thread(stony creek outting) in the flyfishing forum!


----------



## unregistered55

Dan, first of all, do you have your own e-mail list of interested people that gave you their permission to have them on your list? Cause if you don't have their permission, that is called "SPAM" and is illegal. I will try to make it to this outing of yours, just to meet ya since you never show any other time. I still have to say that you are a little annoying on here, most people just post on how they do fishing or hunting. As far as outings or clubs, you make a post and see if there is an interest. If so, you contact the people who contact you showing an interest, not mark up the whole site searching for and begging people to be interested. I hope you take my opinion above as friendly advice, cause I am sure it will get you to make more friends on this site. As for your outing, Post the time and date on your thread, and if I can make it I will show. But I am sure, if you plan this and do not show again, the moderators on this site will probally not put up with you anymore. Good luck fishing and with your outing.>>>>Don


----------



## Guest

About the outting, I didn't think it would be really big. I just thought it would be John, Drew, and myself, a little get together. I want more to come, like you and some others in the club, but I told John I wasn't sure about the next few weeks, I am going to the Au Sable this weekend and the next I may be fishing for early kings on some rivers near the west side of the state. I really want to meet you, and several others, but I am not 100% sure! John and I were planning a get together, and we didn't know how many others were interested. I will try to show, but if john plans the date and I can't make it, it really wouldn't be my fault. Right now I am waiting to hear back from cook and drew, and then start the planning. I also would like to hear what sounds good for you?? Besides, we are all in this right?? I hope you agree and plan on coming!!! About the email, John gave me the list so I could send reminders!


----------



## unregistered55

Like I said Dan, I have no problem meeting you. Just post the outing on your Thread and I will show if I can. Until I meet you though, don't be surprized if I Ignore you, cause as of right now I don't think of you as a real person or a man of his word. I go fishing all the time, and always enjoy fishing with anyone. But the nonsense you have been creating on this site is uncalled for and I will not be a part of it. So if ya cool down on here and we ever meet, then mabey I will stop ignoring you....Until then I have nothing more to say to ya, sorry!>>>Don


----------



## unregistered55

Ok everyone, I am done working those long hours, 8 hrs a day 40 a week from now on, and fish every chance I get! I went to a little lake Near Lapeer by myself Sunday Evening. I forgot my Digital Cam so I stopped on the way and bought a disposable one. I caught a mess of Largemouths, most in the 12 to 15 inch range. 2 nice Bluegill too! I am Free Monday and Wednesday, but starting Friday the 20th, I get my Daughters for 10 days so except for a few short trips to take them fishing (they are 2 and 3 years old) I will be busy with them and not fishing. If any of you have children in that age group and would like to get together to take them fishing let me know. And anyone up for fishing this Monday and/or Wednesday? I will be out both days!>>>>Don


----------



## Guest

Club,

If we have an outting, it will be next week sometime, but I am not sure of the date yet. Here's the thing, I might be going salmon fishing on the PM 2 days next week so I don't want to set a date yet and then not show!!! This is what I am thinking, if I can't make it the day that John can go, Drew can go, and whoever else can go, then if there is an outting then you guys must coordiante it. I don't want to promise I can go yet without keeping the promise and showing up. John, if you have any dates that look good we can start planning ASAP! I won't know the exact day I am going to the river, so if the outting happens to fall on the day I leave, have fun and catch some fish. So, if any of you want to get together for an outting, I will try to plan something so we all can meet at Stony and fish together!!! If we have the outting, it will be at Stony Creek North lake(* the usual), but we must plan a time. Early evening looks good for alot of us, but we'll have to see. Now guys, don't think I am acting like a boss or like the guy who gives the orders, b/c I am not doing this. John and myself have been trying to plan an outting for a while, so I am reminding all of you if you want to join. If we don't get to many who want to come, then it may just be a a little get together! Let's play it by ear, and I will try to make it!!! 

Oh yeah for you people that always accuse me of not going to me outtings...... I am not saying I can yet so don't criticize me b/c I might leave the outting planning to John, and I know stony is fun, but I rather be busting salmon on the PM!


----------



## unregistered55

Dan, does this look like your Thread? I asked ya to post on YOUR thread and if I can make it I will. I am really getting fed up with you. Grow up already!!!!!!!>>>Don


----------



## Guest

I needed to post here....there are more viewers and John doesn't mind, I have to get the outting together! I hope you don't mind, and be considerate, I respect you and what do you think...you can boss me around....please grow up and mature, and stop insulting the young ones!!!


----------



## unregistered55

Ok be respectful, don't post your outing here, use your own thread! This is mine....not John's if he even really told ya he doesn't mind>>>>Don


----------



## jnpcook

Dan:


It doesn't matter if I mind or not. Don started this thread and I have just read though all the posts and he has asked you several times to post an outing under your OWN THREAD and he will try to make it if he can. If you would quietly start your OWN THREAD then I think Don would maybe start getting a little more respect for you. 

Don, do you want each of us to start our own thread when we think we might try to get out? I am serious. For me it was easy just to attach a reply to the end of this one so there weren't a bunch of stoney creek threads all at the same time. If you would like I am sure we can all start new threads or should we just add to yours? 

Let us know what you prefer.

Hope to get out there next week maybe.

John


----------



## Guest

Boy,,,,,this is a real soap opera! What's this thread called?
The Young and the Fishless?


----------



## jnpcook

Jimbos:

Don and I have the photos to show we aren't fishless 

See the beginning of this thread and then later for some pictures of Don and myself.

John


----------



## unregistered55

Jimbos, you just made me burst out laughing! Ok, now we all have an e-mail list of each other, that is how I am notifying everyone of our trips. I was gonna just use this for reporting how we did, show pics, pick up new members, ect. Also to talk Float tubeing stuff. So this is the Float Tube Club Thread, not "everyone make an outing here!" lol! " The Young and the Fishless!"


----------



## Guest

I went to Stoney tonight to take a ride with my freind and saw two tubers out on the north lake! Was it anyone in the club??? If so, who was it and did you catch any??? Tonight was a great night for a bike ride, but even a better night for some fishing!!!


----------



## unregistered55

Wasn't me???>>>Don


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey Don how did you do weds. nite? Sorry I couldn't make it again too much stuff!Is anyone hitting the waterways this week-end? I can make it Sat. nite. E-mail or post if you are going on the tube.Peddler is going up New England way with the family for a week.Thats gonna be a fun drive . At least he is taking the float boat,I'm sure his wife is really happy about that one . Don't let him get away with anything Diane!Make sure he hits the maple syrup and garage sales up there.
 Fog


----------



## Guest

Okay Phoggcutter, Have some respect for us old guys. Well, I'm an old guy and I know stuff. I respect you and can learn from you or a guide. Guides know stuff to. Like when to quit picking on us old guys because we're old guys. You might be one too. 
I'm bringing a 9 foot 2 and 3/16 inch mid flex 18 piece rod with a Half Gainer and a twist reel loaded with Amniotic fluid line tapered to a 1 1/4 degree angle at the 6 inch level section to which I'll improved nail knot some sun-dried cat-gut leader material tapered in the Harvey manner to .00002" diameter improved Angel Hair that will throw everything from a size 32 Hex egg pattern I worked up after watching old Carl Sagan reruns of Cosmos. If that don't work I'll weld on a Chartreuse clawler harness tipped with green and blue striped Mexican Jumping Worms. Think that'll work? Okay. Why am I asking you? Are you a guide or do you own a fly shop on a major river? No? Then be quiet and respect me because I respect you. Sometimes. But I'm and old guy..........


----------



## phoggcutter

Oh Yeah I forgot you are an OLDER GROUCH! Bye the way Happy Birthday ya old fart! Enjoy your Trip.See ya when ya get back.Get me one of those fancy shot glasses from out east.
Ron


----------



## unregistered55

First of all, I didn't make it out Wed night  

How old is old??? I heard no matter your age, you are still that rowdy 16 year old in your mind...That gets ya in trouble, huh? LOL!

Peddler, Where'd ya get that contraption? I want one too! Did that guy on here with his own TV show, and all that expertise sell ya that???? Wow!!! 

I can't get out til next weekend, mabey not til the monday after that. I have my daughters and my 3 year old told me today, " Daddy we go fishin!" So I am gonna by the offical hook baiter and fish takeroffer!....What was all that about being old...????...It seems like yesterday I was telling my dad he was casting wrong!!! 

Well have fun all and find some new lakes for us to hit, and e-mail them to me! I have a lake near Lapeer for a Sunday afternoon outing, and mabey we can talk JNPCook into takein us to his secret lake which is only a little futher than stoney! 

Til the next outing, Tight Lines to all, and to all a good fight!


----------



## jnpcook

Hey guys hope you can get out this weekend. I am up at Petoskey and we are over at my wife's uncle's house. I saw the computer and suddenly I got drawn back to the site  

I like your equipment peddlerjac. Sounds like you talked to some experts to pick that out.

I didn't bring the tube up here but hit a river (the Maple) caught 2 small (I mean small) trout but it was a nice scenic river. 

Hope to get out this week sometime.

John


----------



## phoggcutter

Hey John I knew you couldn't stay away from the site too long! Have all of the guy's and Barb ordered their hats from this site? I think that would be neat to see the Float Tubers with them on!I just ordered 2.I'm going to look into having some extra embroidery done on the side or back.If anyone is interested let me know.
 Fog


----------



## unregistered55

Yes I ordered mine. We need a cool name, what do ya all think???What is a good club name?

Michigan-Sportsman Bobbers?????


----------



## phoggcutter

Thats a good one Don ! Or maybe Sinker Swim Team
 Fog


----------



## unregistered55

good one! Lets get a few more choices and I will do a vote for the name! 

I am off to take my two and three year old daughters fishing! Wish me luck, and hopefully only fish get hooked!>>>Don


----------



## unregistered55

My daughter outfished me! Check out "Fishin with the girls" under Warm Water Species!


----------



## Guest

The hot air club


----------

